# does juice brand matter?



## bigwheel (Nov 3, 2010)

my wife picked up 3 32 oz wal mart 100 % lemon but it has perzvatives can u use this and bought real lemons too. the slurrys people talk about are not on lons site ?


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 3, 2010)

reason im really hesatating ...i ventured off and tried making a batch of wine out of some slushie mixs my wife give me it had a lot of white grape juice in it but it would not ferment....mabye it needed a slurry?


----------



## djrockinsteve (Nov 3, 2010)

Using a slurry will kick off your fermentation. The preservatives you mentioned may just be for freshness. Not knowing what ingredients there are I can't help further with that.

If not using a slurry then using a yeast starter helps out.


----------



## Tom (Nov 3, 2010)

bigwheel said:


> my wife picked up 3 32 oz wal mart 100 % lemon but it has perzvatives can u use this and bought real lemons too. the slurrys people talk about are not on lons site ?


No I would not use
You want 100% juice and no preservatives. It will be VERY hard to start and keep it going. What's in it?


----------



## Julie (Nov 4, 2010)

What are the preservatives? If it has sorbate you won't be able to get a fermentation going, if it has sulfites, you should be fine. I don't think there is sorbate in this, I have used a generic Real Lemon concentrate before for Skeeter Pee and it worked. 

Do you understand what a slurry is? When you make a wine and rack from the primary to a secondary, what you have left behind in the primary is your slurry. A slurry is the yeast that has eaten it's fill and has dropped to the bottom of your primary.


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 4, 2010)

the lemon juice ing.are lemon juice from con. lemon oil sodium bisulfite (says perservitive)sodium benzoate(perservative)thats on the wall mrt


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 4, 2010)

the other question.this is a slush puppy it says high fruct. suryp..and or sugar 2% or less of con lemon juice sod,benzoate gum acacia glycerol ester of wood rosin bom soy oil yellow 5... guess i shoud not try this ? sorry about this one.


----------

